# How to aquascape this tank better



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey guys, I need some suggestions as to how to aquascape this tank.










I already have some stuff planned out:


Marselia Minuta and Downoi will be the primary foreground plants
I'll make the Ozelot Sword the focal point, and trim it occasionally
I'm going for the concave aquascape
The main "tall" plant on the left will be Rotala Rotundifolia
The main "tall" plant on the right will be a jungle of Crypt Becketii/Petchii
The middle will consist of Blyxa Japonica.

How does this sound?

Also, I'm considering putting some lava rock in the middle. Anyone have any opinions on this?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

This looks like a 10g. If you use smaller plant varieties the tank will look larger. It's gonna get crowded in there really fast. The sword will probably take up half the room by it's self. Course if you like high maintenance maybe that's what you like...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Lol thanks TG

Less plants is going to be hard, because I'm going to Aqua Forest Aquarium in San Francisco, and they have a HUGE selection of plants


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ZooTycoonMaster,
It looks like you and I have the same disease, Collectoritis! I found my tanks looked better with fewer plant types and planting several of the same type in groupings. By the way, I'm pretty sure they sell tanks at Aqua Forest Aquarium!!! LOL


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

AFA sells everything on their website, I believe

Hmm maybe I could get rid of the Sunset Hygro and Dwarf Sag since they serve no purpose other than looking pretty


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

You need to create focal point where the eyes focus to.

Your tank reminds me of this 1:








http://www.stevenstechnical.com/90galbuild.htm

You have luscious growth. What size is the tank? What lights do you have?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

It's a 10 gallon, and I have a 24" 2x24 watt T5 HO light.

The Ozelot Sword will eventually become the focal point.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Personally I think your tank looks great just the way it is...structured yet slightly wild. Perhaps remove the larger stem plant to the right of the ozelot sword, but I don't think this detracts too much. Other than that maybe adding more neons would make it more lively...again tank looks very beautiful the way it is and IMO looks bigger than 10 gallon


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

In expanding on dawntwister's suggestion of a focal point, I think this tank could benefit from a little bit more hardscape.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Lol thanks TG
> 
> Less plants is going to be hard, because I'm going to Aqua Forest Aquarium in San Francisco, and they have a HUGE selection of plants


You've got the plant bug!! Perhaps it is time to upgrade and leave some of the plants in the 10 gallon for a quarantine tank. I have seen 30 gallon tanks with everything, including stand, for sale on craigslist.org for $80. You just might have to upgrade the light system. Sometimes good deals on lights can be found on EBay or LFS.

Your tank is beautiful!! It just looks like it needs some partitioning, like the pictured I posted. It looks bigger than a 10 gallon. If you add more plants some may die for there will be so many shadows.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't really have the time or room to upgrade...

Nor do I have the room to add additional rocks


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> I don't really have the time or room to upgrade...
> 
> Nor do I have the room to add additional rocks


Well then you might think of trading or selling your least favorite plants.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Is this getting any better?


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Both were very nice. Now and Before. Personally, I'd be very happy with either of them . I like all of the colors in this one. The only think is, it looks there are several plants squished into the right side, and it doesn't look like most of them are getting any light. If there are too many shadows in this tank, and there are plants that aren't getting sufficient amounts of light, then it is probable that you will have some dead plants under some plants under some plants that do excellent. But, it still is always fun to redecorate .

Just some quick questions, how many watts/gallon do you have, do you have CO2, and are you adding fertilizers or supplements?

Thanks


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh I'm planning on selling the Riccia soon, so the Crypts over there will have some more light.

I have about 4.8 watts of lighting (although it's T5 HO, so it might be technically more), EI dosing, and DIY CO2 diffused via my Eheim


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok so foofooree drew up this plan for me, tell me what you think of it:


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

It is still honestly way overcrowded.

Collectoritis is a wonderful, and horrible, thing.

It a larger tank, you might get away with many species (even then, I always get scolded for how many species I keep, but at leas there is some room for them!)

You have to get fewer types, it is just too much in too little space.

I'd personally lose the sword and the riccia, get the bamboo out where it can actually be seen. The allure of bamboo is the pearling/shiny leaves, which you'll never see behind a cloud of rotala.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

ingg said:


> I'd personally lose the sword and the riccia, get the bamboo out where it can actually be seen. The allure of bamboo is the pearling/shiny leaves, which you'll never see behind a cloud of rotala.


Maybe I could replace the Sword with the Bamboo then? And somehow make that the focal point?


----------



## ShaneS (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree with losing the sword, the leaves are too big for a tank that size IMO


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok, well I drew this much simpler scape plan, what do you think of it:


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I love it as it is!! I give it a 9. You have the focal point. Every thing seems to go in a V to the empty space. The see of plants has been divided. Just thin out the right side. I see 1 plant on the right side has some red, thus most plants must be getting proper light. 

The second drawing is boring. So symmetric!

I can't imagine having a sword in 10 gallon tank, for have heard they out grow 30 gallon tanks. The rotolla needs more room to grow. If you are talking about bamboo stalks they won't live long in a tank, for their leaves to be out of the water.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

It's the rare aquatic type of Bamboo, Poaceae sp. Purple Bamboo


----------



## Konji (Jan 5, 2009)

ya thats the purple bamboo. I been trying to find some. Does AFA carry it?

btw, I like your tank and cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah, AFA has it in store, although it's labeled "Polygonum sp.", in the first plant sale tank in the upper right.

Konji, do you prefer my current scape, or the one I drew with the Blyxa in the middle and the Rotala on the sides?


----------



## Konji (Jan 5, 2009)

I like both. I like the thick look that you have now but I also like the plan you have drawn. I think that purple bamboo would look really good with what you have. what if you moved the sword over to the middle in what you have now? and then added bamboo on each side of it and trim out some of the others? then have the branches kind of coming out from the side? You have a lot to work with and think that whatever you choose will look awesome!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

But I do sort of agree with the others, the Sword is too big for the tank. I may end up giving it to lauraleellbp's 46 gallon tank...


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Here's an update from yesterday. I still need to sell the Sword and get the Rotala green on the right side. I trimmed the rotala on the left


----------



## Valthenya (Feb 11, 2009)

that looks good but it seems funny with a huge thing of moss (?) and then empty spot but i suppose thats where the rotala would be


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah I'm planning on tying that Riccia to a stone


----------

